# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Besnik Nesa, emigrant në Londër

## fation2006uk

Te dashur Shqipetar ju lutem ne qofte se keni informacion per personin me poshte ndimoni.


*BESNIK NESA* 

*Datelindja: 27.04.1977 
Gjatesia: 182 cm 
Ngjyra syve: Te zinj 
Ngjyra flokeve: Te zinj 
Zhdukur ne: Londer, Angli 
Data e zhdukjes: 25.02.2001*


Ka arritur te komunikoje me familjen ne telefon deri ne daten 24 shkurt 2001. Ne kete kohe Besniku gjendej i shtruar ne spitalin e Londres. Dy persona te pa-identifikuar kane ardhur ta marrin dhe pikerisht nga ky moment humbasin gjurmet e tij. 


Kontaktoni Jete Ne Kerkim me poshte

TEL : 00355 4 359 139 
FAX: 00355 4 358 426 
Adresa: Ish Kombinati I Autotraktorëve, Tiranë
E-mail: info@jetenekerkim.com

----------


## KumanoWar

a esht i sakt mbiemri mos esht Neza.e jo nesa prej hasi mduket

----------


## Homza

Kto lloj pergjerimesh per ndihme duhen vene atje ku nje audience e madhe shqiptare mund te kete akces tek to. P.sh. gazeta Albanian Mail, naj foto apo paraljmerim tek ndonje kafe apo xham kafeje ktu ne Londer, se ktu konsumohet shum muhabeti, dihen shum gjona dhe njihen shum persona.

Ktu ne forum eshte paksi e veshtire.

----------


## *Babygirl*

Me vjen keq per kete djalin vertete e kam pa tek emisioni "Njerz te humbur" tek vizion plus, shpresoj ta gjeni sa me pare!
P.s mendoj qe mbijemri i tij eshte NEZA e jo NESA!

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Kto lloj pergjerimesh per ndihme duhen vene atje ku nje audience e madhe shqiptare mund te kete akces tek to. P.sh. gazeta Albanian Mail, naj foto apo paraljmerim tek ndonje kafe apo xham kafeje ktu ne Londer, se ktu konsumohet shum muhabeti, dihen shum gjona dhe njihen shum persona.
> 
> Ktu ne forum eshte paksi e veshtire.


nese nuk gabohem ky person ka qene ne foto per nje far kohe te gjate ne gazeten Albania sepse gazeta Albania Mail ketu ne angli u bene ca vite qe eshte mbyllur por eshte rihapur nje gazet tjeter.
nuk jam e sigurt nese ky personi ka qene i kerkuar nga Gazeta Albania apo ka qene nje tjeter.

po ju lutem pak me shume informacione nga cili vend ne shqiperi eshte?

----------


## no name

Shpresoj qe ta gjeni sa me shpejt  :buzeqeshje: ))

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Ky cuni ka qen shtruar ne spital ne Ealing. Eshte sheruar dhe eshte larguar me pas.. ..

----------


## Living in Vain

*eshte thene dhe kjo me poshte per Besnikun:*


Besnik Neza
Lindur me dt  27 Prill 1977  Tropoje  (Leniq)
Larguar ne dt  5 Gusht 1999  Drejt Anglise
Humbur kontaktet me familjen ne shkurt te 2001
Karakteristikat: Gjatesia 1.80,floket kafe e erret(brun)
Syte e zinj,syri i djathte  i operuar por nuk dallohet
 Besniku eshte i martuar me nje irlandeze
dhe ka fituar nenshtetesin irlandeze, ka nje vajze me te.
Supozohet se punon ne nje disko e cila quhet
CHICAGO ROCK CAFE ne Bedfordshire. 
Aty mund te njihet me emrin Jeson Kelly.

----------


## fation2006uk

A Eshte Njoftuar Emisioni Jete Ne Kerkim Me Keto Qe Dike Living In Vain

----------


## Acid_Burn

U gjet Besniku dmth ?

----------


## Living in Vain

> A Eshte Njoftuar Emisioni Jete Ne Kerkim Me Keto Qe Dike Living In Vain



po po dihen keto se nga aty jane mare.



P.S PSE U GJET? NESE JO HIQENI ATE SUKSES SE PO I PERJETOJME DHE NE KTO EMOCIONE.

----------


## fation2006uk

Living in Vain

A mund te me kontaktosh te lutem te kame derguar nje PM.

----------


## fation2006uk

Nuk Eshte Gjetur

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

2003 asht pa ne Londer....

----------


## fation2006uk

Te gjithe e dine qe eshte pare ne 2003 ne duam te gjejme ku eshte tani.

Gjyna per familjen e ketij djali.

----------


## Mr_Beni

Urime per rubriken tuj, m'duket interesante. po nje gjo s'kiuptoj un. keto rastet i jep edhe news24 edhe vizion plusi. kane ndonje lidhje keto me njoni - tjetrin apo si? megjithate mu me duket se kete pune e ka pase fillu ajo Aida Shtino dhe i ka pase trajtu gjitha keto rastet edhe kur ka qene ke telenorba se e kam pase pare edhe atje nja ca here. nejse kjo eshte nje gjo humane po megjithate ai emisioni ke newsi me ju thane te drejten me duket nje cike si kot. kete besnikun qe thoni ju e kam pase njohur dikur por nuk ka qene ne londer atehere. uroj ta gjeni. vetem se mos e ngaterroni mbiemrin se e ka neza dhe jo nesa si i thone ata ne emision. hajt tung. ishalla faqebardhe

----------


## fation2006uk

Mr Beni

Ne nuk a njohim kete djalin vetem po mundohemi qe ta gjejme.

----------


## *Babygirl*

Nese dini me shum informacione per kete djalin ju lutem merrni ne tel. ne vizion + ne emisionin "Njerez te humbur" sepse edhe aty e kerkojn gjynah per ate nene qe vjen cdo te premte dhe qan aty!

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Kto t!pa jon me i fut ko!en e plumit ne ball, nigjova nga ca shoke ktu qe ky miku asht ne gjak. Po kush po ja q! motren gjakut. Asaj nane i esht ba gjaku uje.
Kto pisa dun deportu..

----------


## Sanial

> a esht i sakt mbiemri mos esht Neza.e jo nesa prej hasi mduket


Njatjeta,
KE TE DREJTE,KY DJALE E KA MBIEMNIN NEZA E JO NESA,DHE ASHTE NGA TROPOJA,UNE VETE NUK E NJOH,POR I NJOH NEZAJT SI FIS DHE E DI QE JETOJN NE TROPOJ PASI NGA TROPOJA JAM DHE VETE.PO DITE GJA PER KET DJALE,NDIHMO PASH AT ZOT TE MADH.

----------

